# Weights of 4 month old kids



## EandEBoersWV

My prize wether out of my first years kid weighs 65 lbs. I am so excited, I think that that's a great weight. One fof my doelings weighs 50 lbs. I thought that was a decent weight considering her frame is somewhat smaller than the wether. Do those sound like decent weights for about 94% boers?


----------



## nancy d

:thumb: Sounds good!


----------



## peggy

I don't know about boer's but I have an alpine that we wethered at 14 weeks and he weighed 70 lbs. But I think he is the exception.


----------



## GracefulAcres

4 months old.. that is 112 days.
So yes, he grew an average of .58 lb a day.
Very respectable!


----------



## boeredinoh

when you find rate of gain, do you take out the birth weight? like I have a wether that was born at 12lbs. If i do the math as his weight minus the 12 pounds the rate of gain is significantly less, but when i just do his weight divided by the days I get a number that makes me wish i kept him as a commercial buck.

????


----------



## toth boer goats

> when you find rate of gain, do you take out the birth weight? like I have a wether that was born at 12lbs. If i do the math as his weight minus the 12 pounds the rate of gain is significantly less, but when i just do his weight divided by the days I get a number that makes me wish i kept him as a commercial buck.
> 
> ????


 It is from birth on.... if a kid has a low birth weight...but is gaining at a very fast rate... that is exceptional.... :wink:

Your wether is doing good.... :thumb:


----------



## boeredinoh

Thanks! that clears things up for me  

Do you have birth weights on your wether and doe EandE?


----------



## toth boer goats

> Thanks! that clears things up for me


 :thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## HoosierShadow

I think it sounds good to me. But I also think a lot plays into it as well, such as if the kid was a single, twin or triplet, and the genetics of the dam/sire. Some are fast growers while others are not.
Our doelings this year at 3 months weigh at 2 1/2-3 months -- 50-65, and a couple of fullbloods we bought were 60-65 at 4 months old. 
The smaller ones are all twins.


----------



## boeredinoh

I agree completely Hoosier,

The wether i was talking about was 65lbs at 90 days. He was born at 12lbs. So his ADG is 0.58lbs/day. He was a twin. -from a good producing mother, but he showed great growth potential as well.
I try to weigh them at weaning 60days and then at 90days. The weight at weaning tells me more about the Dam's milkability than the kids growthiness. The next 30 days tell me more about the kid.
I do however also have a triplet born to a ff who was born at 5 lbs and now at almost a month she only weighs 9lbs. Needless to say, she is now getting supplemented, but her sister has doubled her in size. So even though momma couldn't easily raise 3, she was a ff. so I don't discount that. (Both momma and babies will be retained in the herd) 
There are many variables when it comes to weighing goats. -It is a good practice, and can tell you a lot about the goat, but you need the background information to accurately use the weights you collect. 

But, with all of that said, a good average daily gain is half a pound.


----------



## toth boer goats

> I think it sounds good to me. But I also think a lot plays into it as well, such as if the kid was a single, twin or triplet, and the genetics of the dam/sire. Some are fast growers while others are not.
> Our doelings this year at 3 months weigh at 2 1/2-3 months -- 50-65, and a couple of fullbloods we bought were 60-65 at 4 months old.
> The smaller ones are all twins.


 I agree...there are certain circumstances with goats and weight gains....a lot of different factors do play a big part in it... I had a goat kid weight 69 lbs at 2.5 months old .... he was a twin.... I also had a 4 month old weigh in at 110 lbs...so it can vary greatly... with Genetics... feeding schedules...being sure ..to keep down worm or cocci loads as well...ect........

1/2 a lb a day... isn't bad in my book....it is average and is a continuous gain....you want daily gain ... :wink:


----------



## EandEBoersWV

Sorry I don't have birth weights. I don't have show stock, or registered stock. So I was really excited with him weighing that much at this point in time. It is above the average weights of market wethers for fairs in our area.


----------



## toth boer goats

> Sorry I don't have birth weights. I don't have show stock, or registered stock. So I was really excited with him weighing that much at this point in time. It is above the average weights of market wethers for fairs in our area.


 Yes...you should be excited about the weight gain.....don't get us wrong ...we are not bashing the gain ...we are just saying... that weight gains can depend on many factors..... even if... they came from good genetics ....doesn't always mean ... they will do well.... if they get worms ect.....So don't worry ...your goat is doing great..... :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow

NO worries, we don't have show stock and well registered stock is just that, doesn't mean they are nice or not  It's fun when you have a baby your happy with their growth. We're so happy with our kiko does doeling this year  But I'm really a bit disappointed in one of our other doelings that should be nice, but seems to be at a standstill, yet her sister is doing great.
Our buck did make the difference in our babies this year vs. last year though. We started with basically mutt bred does who are mix meat/dairy, and used fullblood boer bucks. Our best doe IMO is our nubian/boer doe, she has put out pretty nice kids <and is the one that had triplets>. I ? the nubian/boer cross. 
The babies we kidded this year were 50-75%ers.


----------



## toth boer goats

:thumbup: I hear ya.... :wink:


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

Our biggest wether of the year is at about 87lbs and 5 months and 12 days old. But prince is a BIG boy, and a single kid, so maybe hes an exception.


----------



## HoosierShadow

I hear ya! We're really proud of our lil brats. Our buck really complimented the does well considering they are just commercial mix bred does and not wide/meaty goats themselves.
Yesterday our single kiko/boer doeling, 4 1/2 months old weighed in at 83lbs. I can't believe how big she's gotten, but she's really long bodied.


----------



## HamiltonAcresBoers

HoosierShadow said:


> I hear ya! We're really proud of our lil brats. Our buck really complimented the does well considering they are just commercial mix bred does and not wide/meaty goats themselves.
> Yesterday our single kiko/boer doeling, 4 1/2 months old weighed in at 83lbs. I can't believe how big she's gotten, but she's really long bodied.


I'm in love with that girl of yours. She's so nice.


----------

